# Webmin install



## darklid (Sep 9, 2010)

When I install webmin on Freebsd 8.1 I get this error when running the setup.sh


```
Creating web server config files..
..done

Creating access control file..
..done

Creating start and stop scripts..
..done

Copying config files..
..done

Changing ownership and permissions ..
..done

Running postinstall scripts ..

:Permission denied 
syslog-ng: not found
:Permission denied 
.. done
```
I am running as su.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 9, 2010)

Use the port sysutils/webmin

Handbook: Chapter 4 Installing Applications: Packages and Ports


----------



## darklid (Sep 9, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Use the port sysutils/webmin
> 
> Handbook: Chapter 4 Installing Applications: Packages and Ports



I believe I did, I started the install with cd /usr/ports/sysutils/webmin


----------



## darklid (Sep 9, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Use the port sysutils/webmin
> 
> Handbook: Chapter 4 Installing Applications: Packages and Ports



Yep I installed webmin from portsnap, also I fixed the syslog-ng: not found ,but still am having trouble with 

Running postinstall scripts ..



```
:Permission denied
```


----------



## anomie (Sep 9, 2010)

@darklid: not sure if it applies to you, but please read this entire thread. 

At very least you should be able to glean info from the log they mentioned.


----------



## darklid (Sep 9, 2010)

The first time I when installing pure-ftpd I clicked to install perl-threaded.

Is that why webmin wouldn't install?


----------



## darklid (Sep 9, 2010)

Nope I installed normal perl this time around and still ger the.


```
: Permission denied
```

error


----------



## anomie (Sep 9, 2010)

For grins, do: 
`# cd /usr/ports/sysutils/webmin && make distclean`
... and try again. 

If it's still not working, please actually read the log that thread mentioned.


----------



## darklid (Sep 9, 2010)

I have even installed it through this:


```
fetch [url]http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/webadmin/webmin-1.520.tar.gz[/url]
gunzip webmin-1.520.tar.gz
tar -xvf webmin-1.520.tar
cd webmin-1.520
./setup.sh
```

And still get the same error. 

I have also just reinstalled perl too.


----------

